
Richard Stallman: Ubuntu is spyware - ryanlm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP8CNp-vksc
======
zck
This is from 2013; I believe Ubuntu no longer sends your search terms to
Canonical by default. There's still a pre-installed Amazon program, but you
have to manually open it.

